# Rate Star Wars Trilogies



## Costello (Dec 24, 2019)

What trilogy did you prefer? wild guess - most people are going to pick 1977... but what is the second best? and worst?

Poll choices:
1977>1999>2015 (> meaning greater than. So 1977 is best, 1999 is second best, and 2015 is worst)
1977>2015>1999
1999>1977>2015
1999>2015>1977
2015>1977>1999
2015>1999>1977
They are all pretty much as good
They are all quite bad
Never watched any of it


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2019)

Voted for the first option. The original one's the real deal. Loved the 1999 trilogy, I know a lot of hardcore fans don't but at least it has some backstory - an actual trilogy not three individual films.
I took a lot more pleasure watching half an episode of The Witcher on Netflix than the entire 2015 trilogy in IMAX theaters.
Thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 24, 2019)

Uhh, is there a 'The First 10 Star Trek Movies Are Superior' option?


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2019)

PineappleGod said:


> Uhh, is there a 'The First 10 Star Trek Movies Are Superior' option?


yeah that would be the second to last choice lol


----------



## SG854 (Dec 24, 2019)

I hated the fact that Jar Jar Bink's was the puppet master in episode 9. He was pulling all the strings. It seems like it was tacked on only because they killed Snoke too quick in the 8 film so they needed some mastermind behind it all to replace him. Bringing in Darth Jar Jar was only fan service.


----------



## Viri (Dec 24, 2019)

I enjoyed 4, 5, and 6 quite a bit. But, I didn't really like 6's ending. 1 and 3 were okay, Pod racing was cool, Darth Maul was a pretty cool villain, too bad they killed him off so quickly. Watching Anakin slowly becoming Vader was cool, and seeing everything happen that will start the original trilogy was neat. I don't remember anything from 2. I don't really have nostalgia for any movies, as I've never see any of them until 2011, when I binge watched 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6.

7 felt like 4 being remade, lol. 8, dear god, wtf happened? I didn't even bother watching 9, after seeing 8. I just read the spoilers, and felt like I saved money from not seeing that dumpster fire. I might pirate the movie one day, and watch it when I'm bored.

Rey is such an unlikable protagonist Imo. She's a huge Mary Sue, and the polar opposite of what Luke was. Luke was anything but a Mary Sue. He got his ass kicked a lot, and failed quite a bit. Luke tried to challenge Vader once, got his ass kicked hard, and his arm chopped off, while his friend got frozen. Nearly died in a frozen cave. And hell, he would have died to Darth Sidious if not for Vader stepping in, and throwing his ass down a hole.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)

Of course FIRST Option.

Thank you.


----------



## skullskullskull (Dec 24, 2019)

Viri said:


> 7 felt like 4 being remade, lol. 8, dear god, wtf happened?



Same here. The new trilogy was a big mess and I'm probably going to watch 9 when it comes out on dvd, but it's a low priority for me. 

8 took too many plot points from 5 but did such a ham-fisted job integrating them in the story. The siege part was supposed to be like when they were hiding in the asteroid field, the casino was supposed to be like Bespin, the forgettable salt planet in 8 was supposed to be Hoth. It was like they shoehorned in stuff from the original trilogy because they didn't want people to complain "it wasn't star wars-y enough" (like they did with the prequel trilogy) but it just made 8 terrible. Like, sure the cgi in the prequels wasn't great, the acting was lousy, the pacing was shit but at least Lucas had the integrity to tell an original story.


----------



## mrgone (Dec 24, 2019)

wow, i did not expect to be in the majority with my choice.
i just say: i prefer the movies with an original story by george lucas.


also: i have to like the prequels since i got to see ep1 in the us and i witnessed the power of this fully armed media franchise at that time.
today it must be much worse.


----------



## Ryccardo (Dec 24, 2019)

I've only watched the 7th and 9th lol

...and a _special dub_ of the 4th


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 24, 2019)

There wasn't a choice for just watching a movie or two so had to go with didn't watch any at all...


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 24, 2019)

I only saw the original trilogy.


----------



## granville (Dec 24, 2019)

The original trilogy is best. A good story as well as high entertainment value, largely great characters with decent writing (and generally not cringeworthy acting). I don't think much needs to be said about these, they are fundamentally great movies. Empire Strikes Back in particular being among my favorite movies ever, though all three form a wholly entertaining and cohesive whole.

The prequel trilogy are definitely not as good as the originals. But they are still incredibly entertaining and fun to watch. Their biggest shortcomings are poor writing and direction. There are also obviously a handful of really bad characters such as Jar Jar, Watto and the Nemoidians. An extreme over-reliance on CGI too (which didn't even look amazing even when they released and only gets worse with age). But there's still a solid story foundation underneath the mess that occasionally shines through. And there are a lot of VERY cool and epic/satisfying moments. The music is fantastic, as good if not moreso than the originals. I also really enjoyed the more elaborate lightsaber battles. And the more exotic planets compared to the original trilogy. These may be "bad" movies in many ways, but they are very entertaining bad movies. I'd still rather watch a bad but entertaining movie than a boring one.

The sequel trilogy is a distant third. I'd say its problems are a direct inverse of the issues the prequels had. On the surface level there's more competency in the dialog and acting, but the basic foundation of the story is inherently poorly constructed and nonsensical, as well as very bland. Character motivation and progression is largely nonexistent. And they break all the rules and logic that the previous movies established. I initially pushed my problems with Force Awakens to the side in hopes the followups would address them. That never happened, the sequels were even worse and also retroactively made Force Awakens even less tolerable. Last Jedi is THE worst movie in any of the three trilogies. Rise of Skywalker is a huge mess, admittedly more entertaining in places than Last Jedi but by far the most nonsensical and stupid of the entire franchise.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Dec 24, 2019)

The latest trilogy is a mess but it's a good popcorn flick.


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 24, 2019)

Original trilogy.
I hope they wil release the normal versions without the added CGI crap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2019)

Haven't seen the third triology, but as mentioned in another thread I have probably seen more hours of breakdowns of why they are bad than it would have taken to watch them (indeed as of last night's watching of the red letter media breakdown of the recent one I would have probably spent more time watching breakdowns of it than it would have taken to watch the film if I didn't watch everything at 2x speed these days).

Have no kind of emotional attachment to any of them. Saw the first ones during their earlier TV broadcasts and was just middling sci fi as far as I was concerned there -- while it would be several more years before I developed any kind of critical eye I was reading nice sci fi books by then. Saw the first prequel at the cinema and was underwhelmed to say the least. Saw the second two prequels because I was staying with my grandparents and had otherwise rinsed their DVD collection so thought why not, my brains dribbling out of my ears from boredom was probably why I should not have. Underneath it all there were some interesting ideas to explore in the prequels but it was all seriously marred by execution. Am I allowed to ponder things like the Phantom Edit in this?

Games on the other hand. The Dark Forces/Jedi Knight franchise I have actual fond memories of, though that was mostly mechanics in a reasonably competent story (at least until Academy which was good mechanics in a generally mediocre story). Played various others and enjoyed them well enough but nothing to note on the story front (even KOTOR). I will say though that none of the star wars games have I ever been "whoo I am a Jedi, xwing pilot,...." where I might well have been "whoo I am James Bond" or even mission impossible guy on N64 mission impossible. If we ever bashed lightsabers together as kids I was just sword fighting rather than playing jedi and I would bet on the others doing the same thing, or if you prefer I feel no compulsion to make a whoozssz sound if I am swinging a glowing stick.

If I must do video then the cartoon network short series from 2003 or so. Never read any of the comics, books or the like.

That I am curious to see what will happen to it now as an item of geek culture. Prior to this recent batch then it was noted that when the "have you seen star wars?" question was asked at comic/game/sci fi/other nerdy shit conferences (so a fairly self selected and primed crowd) that many under about 24 (this being in the late 2000s and early to mid 2010s) had never seen any of them or indeed had no real idea of them beyond the name.


----------



## Chary (Dec 24, 2019)

For a series that only had two good movies (imo) Star Wars sure has hung around for a while. The prequels had fun moments but were kind of a slog overall, and these new ones are a bore.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 24, 2019)

Probably just my nostalgia (I saw 1999 before 1977), but I chose the third option. 1977 is better as movies, but, I find 1999 to be more entertaining, especially RotS. AotC is kind of a fever dream in some places though, RotS is definitely the best out of the three. 

2015 is just kinda "there" to me, not much stands out as great. Not unwatchable or anything like that, but I feel like they could've done more.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 24, 2019)

1980 Empire strikes back have you miss Costello,its the best movie or i miss the point hmm


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2019)

I chose the first, since I liked the first two trilogies, but the newer movies are hot garbage so I wouldn't even consider them to watch.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 24, 2019)

I didn't like the second trilogy that much.

That said the second trilogy is a masterpiece compared to the latest PoS that Disney came up with. The new trilogy just crosses the frontier of disappointment and gets into the land of "Why... just why?".

I think the first trilogy is the best one by far.

So, IMHO:

```
Very good > Below Average > Utter shit
   1977   >     1999      >   2015
```


----------



## Teletron1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Empire sums up Star Wars for me .. It was the most detailed story and explained the S.W universe the most ,the rest could burn


2nd Trilogy got lost in CGI, would probably look better with Newer CGI rendering today

New Trilogy shows what's wrong with the world today .. ps I hope KK gets fired and also how did the Rocketeer become part of this?


----------



## Viri (Dec 25, 2019)

I think I read better Star Wars fan fics online that would make for a better trilogy. They could have looked up Star Wars Knights of the old Republic, checked the credits, hired the writers from there, and it probably would have saved them tons of money.

I bet anyone who posted in this thread could have made something better than what Disney made. I just don't understand how they could have fucked up so hard.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2019)

Viri said:


> I just don't understand how they could have fucked up so hard.



Work in an industry that is creaking under the weights of a century or more of special interests, hire your friends who in turn hire their friends rather than hiring based on competence and playing to their strengths and negating their weaknesses, work by committee, have executives meddle in things they don't understand for reasons they scarcely understand, commit to a schedule without a plan, never hear of the concept of the sunk cost fallacy, think your audience are a bunch of dumb cunts or gullible fanboys (and while enough probably are you will still underestimate those that will care), play to restrictions in certain markets, related to both the previous have simple requirements that don't further the story because focus groups (or because that is expensive that twitter thing your kids and secretaries spend all day on) say people want and that is cheap to do, care only about the next quarter and not building a sustainable franchise (despite paying billions to variously acquire and develop it, and at least pretending you know what you are doing by trying to sell toys to, oh and make sure to insert those as awkwardly as possible), oh and make sure it is all as safe and unthreatening as possible as you invested billions into this.

That is however pretty much every TV show and film so it is more of a miracle that anything good ever happens, and why it is usually people working outside usual pathways that do it (or they care to appease some of their talent in exchange for some bankable cash down the line or a shiny bauble for the mantelpiece) until they in turn get consumed and the cycle repeats.


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 25, 2019)

I enjoyed them all but I don't care about star war sequels. Good movie and lots of Cgi. I never understand people fanatics over it.. Sleep in the camp at the movie theater and saw it 10 times. Waste. I don't go to movie theaters for about 12 years now. On the blu rays will be fine or streaming online. Don't bother waste my money buying tickets for silly movie theaters, really. Expensive!


----------



## Frankbel (Dec 26, 2019)

The last trilogy is full of shit.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 27, 2019)

I actually like IV but honestly the rest of the movies are just bad movies.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 27, 2019)

It's a tough one for me, this.. Obviously the original trilogy is far and away the best, and clearly should never have been expanded on... Ep1 & 2 were absolute horrific garbage, but 3 wasn't half bad: I'd class that one 'watchable'. Ep7 was also fun, if a little too close to Ep4, so things were looking good. Then Ep8 came along, and What. The. Fukk.... I've not even watched #9 and don't care to, 8 was that bad.. But the first offshoot Rogue One was actually pretty fantastic! (let's not talk about the Han Solo one haha!!)
So I plumped for 77/15/99 , but really, I've stopped caring about the series.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2019)

Definitely like the original trilogy the most.
Empire stands out for me, the Battle of Hoth, Yoda,
Cloud City, Headhunters, Nooooo!

The prequel had its moments and as much I like cgi,
episode 2 was really exhausting to watch.
The second half of episode 3 was quite good.

The sequel started more like the original trilogy - ok,
can´t understand why episode 8 must have happened.
Have yet to see episode 9...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)

Deleted 3PO play of the game>1977>1999>2015


----------



## lordelan (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't get all the hatred for the prequels. Apart from that annoying douchebag Jar Jar and a few "too deep" scenes between Anakin and Padme, I really loved them. Especially Episode III is my all time favorite movie.

The sequels are missing that specific "Star Wars feeling/mood". I can't desribe it better than that. There's not enough talking about the force and the tragic story of Anakin is already told.
I also dislike the ending of Episode 9 although I loved the fact that the most genius being of the whole movie history (Palpatine) was in it once again.

So yeah, for me: 1999>1977>2015


----------



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2019)

the first trilogy is my favorite, but I like most of the other movies.  the force awakens had to grow on me, because it felt cheap making a fan service movie.  however, after watching it a few times (when it was shown on tv), my opinion changed.  in reality, the only star wars I don't like is solo.  imo, rogue one is the best of the new films.


----------



## lordelan (Dec 30, 2019)

godreborn said:


> the only star wars I don't like is solo


That's another thing I don't understand. Why do most people dislike this film?
I second the fact that an origin story for Han wasn't needed but as it is, it is a quite good movie. I like it.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2019)

don't know.  I saw a review of it in the paper shortly after it came out.  they referred to it as "so so" instead of solo.


----------



## hemi426 (Dec 30, 2019)

For me star wars has ended when han solo died in episode vii


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 30, 2019)

I loved the magic CGI movies. Thats why I enjoyed those movies but fanatic and lovers of Star Wars ? Not really. Not a big deal. I don't understand why people are so fanatic about Star Wars.. Sleep in camping next too movie theaters. Those people are CRAZY and STUPID. Nonsense. Its just... fake and just a story. Weird people.


----------



## Teletron1 (Dec 30, 2019)

lordelan said:


> That's another thing I don't understand. Why do most people dislike this film?
> I second the fact that an origin story for Han wasn't needed but as it is, it is a quite good movie. I like it.



I think the problem was people weren't happy with the way the character was portrayed as Solo, he went from a gun slinger to a nervous wreck. I didn't mind Solo parts were very slow where the narrative dragged but if they gave one character more screen time the movie would of probably done a hell lot better.

But supposedly a Maul series is in the works for Disney+ that gets more involved in his whole underground operation


----------



## lordelan (Jan 1, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> But supposedly a Maul series is in the works for Disney+ that gets more involved in his whole underground operation


Any source for that? Only heard of the Kenobi series.
The Mandalorian is brilliant btw (seen 4 episodes now).


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 1, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Any source for that? Only heard of the Kenobi series.
> The Mandalorian is brilliant btw (seen 4 episodes now).


Solo is rather suggestive of such, considering that there will be no more anthology films, last I checked.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 2, 2020)

The original by a galactic mile! The rest just suck ass!


----------



## Teletron1 (Jan 2, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Any source for that? Only heard of the Kenobi series.
> The Mandalorian is brilliant btw (seen 4 episodes now).


Maul
https://m.imdb.com/news/ni62729594

I would think Maul comes out before Kenobi and I think Park may be involved

You're going to love the way the series ends hope you have watched the anime, and they will be doing a season 2 , I think I prefer Star Wars as a series now to much half ass story telling Disney is doing on the big screen


----------



## lordelan (Jan 2, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Maul
> https://m.imdb.com/news/ni62729594
> 
> I would think Maul comes out before Kenobi and I think Park may be involved
> ...


Interesting indeed. Thanks.
All those real life action series are what I was waiting for for decades.
I watched The Clone Wars and liked the episodes with Maul. Let's see what they do with him.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 2, 2020)

I liked the originals. They redid them in...erm...a couple years before those prequals, but I barely saw a difference.

Those prequels (1999) were so bad I honestly didn't care anymore. Never saw the new(est) trilogy, so I can't even compare how good/bad they are...


----------



## Scar557 (Jan 9, 2020)

The first 6 movies were the best, that's all i can say.


----------



## NinjaTurtle (Jan 9, 2020)

None of the movies impressed me to be honest. I did enjoy the Mandalorian however.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

I like the prequel trilogy. Fight me.
(except Attack of the Clones)


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 14, 2020)

2015 was just meh
TFA was OK
I'm one of the few people that actually likes TLJ
and TROS is hot garbage that i want to forget


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)

In this Case,the worst really comes to an End...
The "last" Part was not an Rise,more of a deep Fall.....I am speechless and really out of Words for this....


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 14, 2020)

I like how the top choice reflects the ranking


----------

